# sidearm



## IshotBambi (Aug 5, 2014)

How many of you pack a pistol when bowhunting? I even wear one in bow-only areas and have talked to game wardens and not a word was said about having a gun on my hip. Just curious how many other bow fellas do the same...


----------



## Big7 (Aug 5, 2014)

There are only a few places you can't carry, if you have a CCW.

Hunting ain't one of them. 

Just don't bust a cap in something that's not self-defense. Serious!


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 5, 2014)

G20

Model 65
Model 28

Those are my rigs


----------



## cowhornedspike (Aug 5, 2014)

You can carry (with a permit) while bowhunting during bow only season on private and most public land other than Army Corp land.

HOWEVER this is for self defense ONLY and it can't be used for anything else...things like shooting a hog, snake, or finishing off a wounded deer.


----------



## guesswho (Aug 5, 2014)

I do.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't. I have a bow.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 5, 2014)

cowhornedspike said:


> You can carry (with a permit) while bowhunting during bow only season on private and most public land other than Army Corp land.
> 
> HOWEVER this is for self defense ONLY and it can't be used for anything else...things like shooting a hog, snake, or finishing off a wounded deer.



Yep.. Yet ANOTHER stupid LAW!

Recon they would rather you get hit by a cottonmouth
or not be able to "finish off" a deer, humanely.

I know they are trying to get the abusers out of the loop.

But... If you are smart and clean enough to have a 
CCW, stands to reason, that you can figure out fer'
yo' self when to skin it!.

If I have a big sow with piglets trying to get me,
I'm not going for the bow.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Aug 5, 2014)

Big7 said:


> Yep.. Yet ANOTHER stupid LAW!
> 
> Recon they would rather you get hit by a cottonmouth
> or not be able to "finish off" a deer, humanely.
> ...



How would using your pistol keep you from getting "hit by a cottonmouth"?  If you see it then stay away from it and you won't get "hit" and if you don't see it until after it hits you then the pistol wouldn't have made any difference anyway.  

You can finish off a deer with your bow just fine.

Shooting something that is actually attacking you (sow with pigs) may be different but is not what the law allowing sidearm carry is intended for...self defense from a person is why they allow it.


----------



## Hunter922 (Aug 5, 2014)

Glock 26 always, My son and I bow hunt all season long. Any time I have my youth hunter with me protection and safety are top priority.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Aug 5, 2014)

cowhornedspike said:


> You can carry (with a permit) while bowhunting during bow only season on private and most public land other than Army Corp land.
> 
> HOWEVER this is for self defense ONLY and it can't be used for anything else...things like shooting a hog, snake, or finishing off a wounded deer.



My understanding matches this except for venomous snakes in GA.  But my understanding could be wrong.  Could you point me to that law/regulation?


----------



## Big7 (Aug 5, 2014)

cowhornedspike said:


> How would using your pistol keep you from getting "hit by a cottonmouth"?  If you see it then stay away from it and you won't get "hit" and if you don't see it until after it hits you then the pistol wouldn't have made any difference anyway.
> 
> You can finish off a deer with your bow just fine.
> 
> Shooting something that is actually attacking you (sow with pigs) may be different but is not what the law allowing sidearm carry is intended for...self defense from a person is why they allow it.



If you need to finish one, you probably need a good rifle.
(In other words, stop bow hunting)

I did have to get a snake, while my pistol was closer
to fire than to unshoulder my rifle.

What's your point?

If you are so confident in yo' bow, why would you CCW? 

We just dying to know?


----------



## ShadowHunter (Aug 5, 2014)

My glock 30 always


----------



## riskyb (Aug 5, 2014)

Yep always


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 5, 2014)

Well this is my 1st year useing B F O, I may need a fire side arm to keep the bucks off of me.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Aug 5, 2014)

If i have my pants on I have a handgun of some sort on me.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yep I do. Don't give a flip what the law says I have enough sense to know if something is trying to attack me bite or whatever I'm gonna shoot it period !


----------



## NugeForPres (Aug 5, 2014)

Shooting snakes=self defense


----------



## cowhornedspike (Aug 5, 2014)

Big7 said:


> If you need to finish one, you probably need a good rifle.
> (In other words, stop bow hunting)



Dude I was quoting you.  I don't intend to have to "finish one off".



Big7 said:


> I did have to get a snake, while my pistol was closer
> to fire than to unshoulder my rifle.



Leave it alone pistol or not. Can't imagine why you would "have to get a snake"



Big7 said:


> What's your point?
> 
> If you are so confident in yo' bow, why would you CCW?
> 
> We just dying to know?



I CC while bowhuntng for the same reason I CC everywhere I am legally allowed to...self defense against 2 legged troubles.  Not hogs or snakes.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Aug 5, 2014)

The only reason I have a CCW is so I can carry when bow hunting.

Sooner or later the yotes will attack someone again.


----------



## vette20 (Aug 5, 2014)

*Always*

Carry a Ruger .45 while bow hunting.


----------



## strutlife (Aug 5, 2014)

Big7 said:


> If you need to finish one, you probably need a good rifle.
> (In other words, stop bow hunting)
> 
> I did have to get a snake, while my pistol was closer
> ...



Being confident in your bow has nothing to do with CCW. Kinda like taking a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 5, 2014)

Scouting or bowhunting here in the mountains I always carry a Glock 27.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 6, 2014)

some of the places I hunt you better be packing heat, never know what might be waiting on you at the truck after dark, smith and Wesson MP 45


----------



## Brewskis (Aug 6, 2014)

cowhornedspike said:


> You can carry (with a permit) while bowhunting during bow only season on private and most public land other than Army Corp land.
> 
> HOWEVER this is for self defense ONLY and it can't be used for anything else...things like shooting a hog, snake, or finishing off a wounded deer.





Pneumothorax said:


> My understanding matches this except for venomous snakes in GA.  But my understanding could be wrong.  Could you point me to that law/regulation?





Fishin & Hunting said:


> The only reason I have a CCW is so I can carry when bow hunting.
> 
> Sooner or later the yotes will attack someone again.



Can anyone confirm if there is a provision in the law for self-defense against an animal presenting a reasonable threat to you (e.g., rabid coyote, charging hog, venomous snake found laying in your treestand).


----------



## satchmo (Aug 6, 2014)

Self defense is the only reason anyone would wear a side arm bowhunting or not. A snake in the woods can't possibly be considered a threat, you can go around a snake(seriously, would anyone need to shoot a snake anymore than they would a spider). I carry one because I don't want an encounter with somebody waiting for me when I get back to my truck, or a trespasser thinking they can do whatever they want because all I have is a bow. I've never thought of using my carry for anything other than what it's intended reasons are, and I sure don't intend on even pulling it out for show unless I AM going to pull the trigger on something or somebody. My life would have to be in danger.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 6, 2014)

satchmo said:


> Self defense is the only reason anyone would wear a side arm bowhunting or not. A snake in the woods can't possibly be considered a threat, you can go around a snake(seriously, would anyone need to shoot a snake anymore than they would a spider). I carry one because I don't want an encounter with somebody waiting for me when I get back to my truck, or a trespasser thinking they can do whatever they want because all I have is a bow. I've never thought of using my carry for anything other than what it's intended reasons are, and I sure don't intend on even pulling it out for show unless I AM going to pull the trigger on something or somebody. My life would have to be in danger.



Well said


----------



## knightcustomworks (Aug 6, 2014)

I bow hunt all season. I definitely carry, always. Walking almost a mile in sometimes in the dark I don't want to say "wait, let me put on the release and pull out my arrow"


----------



## bigelow (Aug 6, 2014)

I carry.


----------



## darkstan (Aug 6, 2014)

This day and age some people are just mean and desperate.  If I get back to my truck and 1 or 2 fellows demand money, keys or whatever we gonna have a problem if I can get my Ruger out. Yall know what I mean when I say times are different than 20 years ago.


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Aug 6, 2014)

I carry one when im bow hunting, gun hunting, duck hunting, fishing, cutting the grass, and pretty much any off duty activity. heck i carry a back up when im on duty as well. all because iv seen a bunch of bad things happen to good people and i know what people are capable of doing when they want your stuff or are high on some kind of drug/alcohol. im not taking any chances. just my .02


----------



## gahunter12 (Aug 6, 2014)

I carry my Glock every day. In the woods during bow season is no difference.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 6, 2014)

I never realized how many get robbed at there trucks coming out of the deer woods. It sounds worst than Chicago.

I know it has happened.... the robbery.
Yall getten atacked by sows with pigs coyotes, has anyone said bear yet. Shooten snakes before they bit you. Its 6 weeks of terror for ya'll. LOLs G/L to ya'll


----------



## Pneumothorax (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm not afraid of snakes.  I've owned many snakes as pets over the years.  I've caught, held, and released multiple Copperheads in my back yard.  After my son was born, I killed the next Copperhead I found in my back yard.  I guess I could have relocated it somewhere.  But I was lazy I guess.

I have never worn my pistol while bowhunting.  And bowhunting is all I do.  But last season I decided to bring it on opening day to track a doe I had shot.  A couple other club members had seen and killed rattlesnakes in the area.  So I figured, why not.  Sure enough, I almost stepped on a big Timber Rattler.  It was maybe 20ish yards from my stand that I had crept to in the dark hours earlier.  I use a red light when moving in the dark.  Probably wouldn't have seen it.

I certainly could have walked around this particular snake.  It was docile.  But I chose to put a bullet in its noggin because A) it was very close to where I creep around in the dark and B) my young son roams these woods with me sometimes and he's less observant.

I skinned it and tanned the hide myself and paid a ton of money to have it professionally framed in museum quality glass.

I still don't carry while I hunt.  But I do when I'm scouting just because I can.  I have a permit and I hunt on private land.

Not trying to convince anyone of anything.  Just telling a story.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 6, 2014)

After spotted I bet U could of killed it with a stick. Snake boots would of helped more in the dark. I carry while putting up stands and riding my 4 wheeler. While scouting with out the bow during bow season. I want to shoot a hog then, can't carring a bow.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Aug 6, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> After spotted I bet U could of killed it with a stick. Snake boots would of helped more in the dark. I carry while putting up stands and riding my 4 wheeler. While scouting with out the bow during bow season. I want to shoot a hog then, can't carring a bow.



Yup.  I could have beat it to death with a stick.  Much less humane IMO.

And I did buy snake boots for myself and my son after that encounter.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 6, 2014)

Good deal on the boots.


----------



## BigCats (Aug 6, 2014)

I hunt a corp hunt every year and the Corp man told me as long as I had permit it wasn't a problem.


----------



## ShawnL (Aug 7, 2014)

G26 (CCW). better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 7, 2014)

cowhornedspike said:


> Dude I was quoting you.  I don't intend to have to "finish one off".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah and I was just messing with you.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 8, 2014)

*may not possess any firearm*

archers may not possess any firearm while hunting during the archery season, except that any person possessing a weapons carry license that is valid in this state pursuant to OCGA SS 16-11-126(f) or 16-11-129 may carry such firearm subject to the limitations of OCGA ss 16-11-126 and 16-11-127 EXCEPT where prohibited by federal law.

You better have a Weapons Carry Permit...........

I don't think you can "Carry" on Federal Wildlife Refuges..

Piedmont, Bond Swamp, Blackbeard Island....etc


----------



## dturnersr (Aug 8, 2014)

Led Zeppelin said:


> I carry one when im bow hunting, gun hunting, duck hunting, fishing, cutting the grass, and pretty much any off duty activity. heck i carry a back up when im on duty as well. all because iv seen a bunch of bad things happen to good people and i know what people are capable of doing when they want your stuff or are high on some kind of drug/alcohol. im not taking any chances. just my .02



^^^^^^^this....always


----------



## RE185 (Aug 8, 2014)

Taurus slim  40 always!


----------



## BlackEagle (Aug 8, 2014)

Always carry. 

The day we were charged by a 300lb wounded boar was the day I said I'll never go in the woods without one again. It's saved me from tusks more than once since then too.


----------



## jimboknows (Aug 9, 2014)

G20.  Why take a chance that some north Georgia tweaked thinks it would be easier to try to take something from me than to work for it   And then my special needs son don't have a father.  Not me


----------



## kiltman (Aug 10, 2014)

yeah, i carry in the woods!


----------



## jawja7 (Aug 10, 2014)

dturnersr said:


> ^^^^^^^this....always



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Aug 11, 2014)

cowhornedspike said:


> How would using your pistol keep you from getting "hit by a cottonmouth"?  If you see it then stay away from it and you won't get "hit" and if you don't see it until after it hits you then the pistol wouldn't have made any difference anyway.
> 
> You can finish off a deer with your bow just fine.
> 
> Shooting something that is actually attacking you (sow with pigs) may be different but is not what the law allowing sidearm carry is intended for...self defense from a person is why they allow it.



Self defense is self defense...period!  It doesn't matter who or what is intending to do you harm.  It would be easy to articulate your justification shooting an attacking hog with a pistol during archery season.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm carring my A R. wid nite vison & silencer. Them Bad guys won't know what hit them while I'm bow hunten.


----------



## knightcustomworks (Aug 11, 2014)

As much as I dislike snakes, I see no reason to kill them while I'm hunting. The way I see it, I'm in their house. Now in my yard, that's a different story.


----------



## Jed Johnson (Aug 12, 2014)

I kill a Rattler every so often to eat. I let way more slide from encounters. Maybe 1 a year hits the grill if hes the right size. As mentioned above carrying a handgun for a snake is nearly useless. Its like a band-aid after the fact to get revenge or maybe pro active herd control lol. If hes got you hes got you. If you spot him and he don't have you, you can move.  If super close enough to strike you best not move for the handgun. As far as carrying in the woods "just to carry" is the best reason. I don't need a snake, yote or a pig to force that. Im a free man.


----------



## Brewskis (Aug 12, 2014)

This thread was what got me to thinking last year that a .22LR or 9mm with snake shot wouldn't be a bad idea to have on hand. I've never had such an encounter, but seems several people have. I think I'd have to know that a venomous snake found in my stand or climbing a nearby tree while in the stand was no longer a possible threat if I were to continue hunting in that location.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=776592


----------



## C.J. (Aug 12, 2014)

Glock 19 everytime


----------



## Glockit (Oct 9, 2015)

Yes absolutely, I carry a Glock 20 10mm in a tactical shoulder rig. Loaded with 180 grain Underwood Gold Dots or 220 grain Hardcast for 2 and 4 legged problems. I have a backup mag (15) with cci .40 snake shot. Expect peace and tranquility but prepare for otherwise .


----------



## AliBubba (Oct 10, 2015)

Glock 36 .45


----------

